# Painting over ceramic tile



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm working on a bathroom next week where I will be painting over ceramic tiles. I'm figuring on 1 coat of Cover Stain and 2 coats of Aura SG. What do you guys do to prep the tile before priming?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

We usually clean with KK gloss off and prime with stix


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Use the same stuff they use to resurface the tubs. Give it a good palm sand, some perfect masking, air extractor, and spray with a 4 stage turbine


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Cover stain doesn't have the oomph harmonica.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

That tub epoxy is a good idea if you can convince HO to use one of the package whites or whatever color. I would make sure to use a product specifically for ceramic. I brush and roll the epoxy and I lays out decently. Spraying it will be very, very, very stinky. Being on the floor it shouldnt matter to have a few brush marks. I guess im thinking of a small floor in a rental type home. Worth a tester spot though. Go put a tester spot of whatever bonding priimer you decide to use on it after its prepped and come back when its cured to see if it stuck. I saw a special product at parker for ceramic. Its a 2 part as well.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I painted some wall tiles a while back. Cleaned with lacquer thinner and a scotch pad, and primed with gripper. 

The gripper bonded well enough. This was a fix-it-up to sell type deal, I did it all with foam rollers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Some Krud Kutter and Insulx AquaLock hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

as mentioned, Coverstain ain't gonna do it


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

anyone tried PPG breakthrough ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Bin shellac based primer will do the job.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

No worries if you use XIM. Get a couple spray cans and dust on a coat. Ain't going nowhere.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

We do alot of tile & tubs. If you don't want the slightest possibility of failure do what we do:

2 part epoxy based primer from ppg:









Applied via HVLP. Then topcoat with epoxy of choice. This is NOT the cheap route, but the best. We carry a 10yr warranty, it's that good.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I painted some wall tiles a while back. Cleaned with lacquer thinner and a scotch pad, and primed with gripper.
> 
> The gripper bonded well enough. This was a fix-it-up to sell type deal, I did it all with foam rollers.


I'm going over a very similar pink tile. I've never tried the Gripper but I may give it a shot.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

XIM, Stix, BIN, or 1-2-3 should work fine


----------



## dvspainting (Jul 14, 2014)

Rustoleum spray epoxy is great if the HO wants white or Biscuit color. We used in a hotel for lots of tubs and after a year...so far NO peeling or chipping.


----------

